# Fiat Ducato 2.3 Multijet 130 Gear Box Judder



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We are looking for our first Motohome, been out and about today to see what's on offer. We looked at a very nice Autotrail Cheyenne 635 2008 with the Fiat 2.3 Multijet engine. After doing a bit of research I gather there is a problem with the MH's juddering in reverse gear. Should we stay well clear??

Dill


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you search on this forum (and elsewhere), you will find thousands of posts about this topic. Inevitably many of the posts are from people who have been unlucky enough to have experienced the problem. It seems that Fiat has now fixed the problem for new built vehicles and that it is accepting responsibility for those that are suffering from the problem. Dealers will tell you (some people will say they would wouldn't they) that it was only a small proportion of vehicles that were affected in the first place and given that many people accept that the 2.3 engine is one of the best around, then I didn't hesitate in ordering a motorhome with this engine late last year. No regrets - yet at least!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

I do,nt want to put a damper on it but why did the previous owners sell ?



norm


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

goldi said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I do,nt want to put a damper on it but why did the previous owners sell ?
> 
> norm


 :roll: I think that is a bit unfair. They may just have wanted a different layout etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours was one of the first Fiat X250 's (Feb 2007) and, 20,000 miles and 5 long European trips behind us, it is going very well indeed and we have not been in any way affected by reverse judder- and we've reversed in all sorts of places in Greece this last month or two !

It's a smashing thing to drive and you will occasionally look behind you and be surprised you're not driving a powerful car.

G


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

To say why did the previous owners sell is ridiculous some do

I have a 2.3 and it is awesome we have towed a motorbike trailer all over France in the last few weeks

They are a great engine and gearbox, the mods were lower reverse gear and stiffer mountings as I believe.

There are many low mileage campers on the market we don't want to start a 'Why did they sell culture do we'

The overriding factor has to be layout, you no what you want they it doesn't quite fit so you sell

Somebody gains low mileage loved and cherished camper no depreciation

Happy days

ENJOY


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't worry. If you like it, buy it, just make sure that the Fiat fixes have been done as per this website. It;s one of the best engines out there! I bought mine, no problems with judder even though I still got the fixes under warranty, and I sold it, no problems with any queries about judder!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Short stick

My point entirely!!!

Someone else's loss and all that, should save you thousands

Enjoy big time

John and Sue


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Dill,

I have a 2009 Dethleffs motorhome on X2/50 Fiat 2.3, it drives better than my car and returns around 29 mpg @ 55-60 mph. Had no problems with reverse judder, did have an engine management warning light problem cured by an ECU upgrade.

My only real reservations have been with the Fiat agent we initially used and the level of service I have received. Staff at this particular agent told me that my motorhome was out of warranty, when only three months old. Clearly major staff training issues, my confidence in them took a big unrecoverable hit.

However I have now changed the garage I use and am sure that the level service provided will now improve.

Terry.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Go to any Fiat dealership with the registration / VIN numbers and they will be able to tell you what recall work has been done.
If I was buying one I would want to confirm that judder rectification part 1 [replacement engine mounts] and part 2 [ lower reverse gear, damper and new clutch] have been carried out.

It appears to be a general concensus that with the above mods completed the X250 2.3l is as far as possible judder free. In my personal case there was negligible reverse judder before the mods and now there is none. It also true to say that some people experienced far worse reverse judder than others even with what appears to be the same build level.

Have you asked the seller of the MH whether the reverse judder mod has been done?

There is another problem you should check and that is that an engine top cover has been fitted and the scuttle has been sealed to prevent water getting onto the engine. I thought that all X250's had been modified by now but met a guy at Newbury show who had a big problem with water ingress via the scuttle and when I checked I could pull the scuttle away from the windscreen and put my hand bretween the glass and the scuttle.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dill

Just go into Motorhome Chitchat and read 'New Motorhome 24 Months on Judder and Defect Free' should give you an insight into Motorhoming.

I would not hesitate in buying another Fiat 2.3 Auto Trail Cheyenne.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


So we must assume then that all the problems with the Fiat gearbox must be resolved.




norm


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

My gearbox following modifications is perfect and fiat were very professional and helpful

So yes why not!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello and thanks a million to all replied. I have taken your advise on board, I have also just put the phone down with the seller (Lowdhams) this MH has had two owners each one has kept it for just about one year. 

The salesman assures me this MH is free from judder but dosn't know if the Mods have been done, he is going to contact the last owner. I have got the Reg No and will contact a Fiat Dealer tomorrow. He has also told me he has the same MH coming in next week although it's a 2006 Cheyanne SE it's built on the Mercedes Sprinter 2.2 CDi, I can have this if the Fiat judder has put me off. So my question is any comment on the Mercedes. I am sorry to be a pain in the a**se 

Regards

Dill


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternnon,


You are not apain in the ****. When making a major investment such as this you need know all the facts, if unsure put one foot in front of the other and walk away.

If I was the salesman selling this vehicle I would want to know all about it, before it even went on sale.

norm


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fiat are treating 2.3 owners quite fairly and most which needed the fix have had it. The three litre is a different matter, they completely deny that there is a fault, Alan.


----------

